Ask HN: What is the best resource for learning JavaScript from scratch in 2016? - tstappr
======
Lordarminius
Eloquent javascript. Search online for the annotated copy by Gordon Zhu; it is
exceptional but incomplete.

Watchandcode screencast by Gordon Zhu

Javascript the Good Parts by Crockford

These three will get you far along the way to mastery

------
sidmitra
[https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-
Dont-Know-JS)

